# Spark Plug Wires Wont come off!!



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

this hasn't happened to me before, this is the second set that i have bought for my car, and they apperently get stuck. i dont want to go thorough another set of plugs! can anybody help me?!? o


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,I have a 1994,and never had to change the cables,take a multimeter,if your cables read less than 11,000 ohms they are perfects;my cables read #1= 9.5K #2= 8.5K #3= 5.5K #4= 4K,and I check the new Set [standar]in the Auto Parts,and they read more ohms than my old ones!!.Less than 1K ohms cables can give you problems with the Radio,Computer Sensors ect.But Back to take out the cables,release the grommet from Valve cover, try to rotate a little,and pull hard,the cable go direct to the Sparkplug,so no problem to brake nothing.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

but the thing is when i install them they go in fine no problem, but after running it hard a couple of times, i tug on them, and it is as if the part that clips on to the plug closes tightly and doesnt let go, its happened once to just 3 wires, and now that im trying to change them its the same thing, only one comes off without a problem, and the other 3 are hard to come off.


----------



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rotate the plug leads before pulling. Use dielectric grease when re-installing.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

done that, and still gets stuck. and when i pull too hard the wire snaps. and i have to grab tweezers and pull them out, and i have to brake the plastic tube part that goes down into the plugs


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

There is a boot on the end of the wires that notorioiusly tends to stick to the valve cover. I just remove those boots and Viola!! No more stuck wires!!


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

I had the same problem in my 1st KA. Buy some better spark plug wires for one,suggest you go woth NGK or Nology wires.2nd make sure your engine is good and cold when you get ready to take em off.And I also suggest you use apair of channel locks to take em off for better grip.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i bought Borge Warner(or how ever you spell it) first pair cost me 80 dollars...and im not spending that again


----------

